# M/22 arrived today.....



## geoffmalter (Aug 30, 2014)

Evaluating it now. Where in the menu can I find the firmware version? Thanks.


----------



## wickidwombat (Aug 30, 2014)

last spanner menu at the bottom


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Aug 30, 2014)

That would be the last wrench on the right anywhere most of the other parts of the quasi english speaking world


----------



## andrewflo (Sep 6, 2014)

Congrats and welcome to the M club


----------



## rcarca (Sep 7, 2014)

Busted Knuckles said:


> That would be the last wrench on the right anywhere most of the other parts of the quasi english speaking world



I would like a South African, and Aussie and a Kiwi to respond to that!!!


----------



## Tez (Sep 7, 2014)

Definitely a spanner down under.


----------



## wickidwombat (Sep 7, 2014)

Busted Knuckles said:


> That would be the last wrench on the right anywhere most of the other parts of the quasi english speaking world



Only the yanks could break an entire language....


----------



## rpt (Sep 7, 2014)

Tez said:


> Definitely a spanner down under.


It is a spanner in India too!


----------



## rcarca (Sep 7, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> Only the yanks could break an entire language....



That would be the yanks putting a spanner in the works then... ;D ;D ;D


----------



## brad-man (Sep 7, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> Busted Knuckles said:
> 
> 
> > That would be the last wrench on the right anywhere most of the other parts of the quasi english speaking world
> ...



Think of it as evolving an entire language...



Oh, and to the OP, as you'll find out, the 22 is a great little lens. It'll make you want the 11-22mm and more fast primes. Or was that just me?


----------



## geoffmalter (Sep 9, 2014)

rcarca, I'm already impressed with the 22. As a matter of fact, I went ahead and ordered the 18-55. Couldn't pass up the white box price. As I get more into the Canon culture, I will be looking at other lenses. What I don't understand is why Canon USA can't get or doesn't want to get the 11-22, etc for the US market. We might hear something at Photokina.


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 9, 2014)

Has anyone tried this with an adapter for the old FD manual lenses? I'm waiting on my M kit now. Got the EF adapter but also one for FD. Think I'm more excited about that haha


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 9, 2014)

PureClassA said:


> Has anyone tried this with an adapter for the old FD manual lenses? I'm waiting on my M kit now. Got the EF adapter but also one for FD. Think I'm more excited about that haha



Cool! Mine arrives Wednesday after they pushed it from last Friday 
What FD lenses are you planning to use?


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 9, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone tried this with an adapter for the old FD manual lenses? I'm waiting on my M kit now. Got the EF adapter but also one for FD. Think I'm more excited about that haha
> ...




Same thing. I was initially indicated Friday by Ebay then pushed til tomorrow. I have my old (well my dad's old) FD 50mm 1.4, 24mm 2.5 (probably perfect focal length for the crop), and a 135 2.8. I actually called Canon about sending them in to get cleaned up. the 24mm actually has a tiny dead critter in it (baby bug) but of course it gets magnified through the elements ;-))

Also add that I bought the Fotasy FD adapter for $16 on Amazon. Manual aperture works great far as I can tell.

Canon wouldn't not take them for servicing but I found a well reccommended guy who is an old pro who says he can do it for 85 each lens. http://www.markhama.com/


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 9, 2014)

The Metabones Speed booster is what interests me most.

From the Metabones site:



> When will EOS M be supported?
> 
> We are looking into the Canon EF-M (EOS M) mount right now but we are not ready to disclose the details of our product plan yet.


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 9, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> The Metabones Speed booster is what interests me most.
> 
> From the Metabones site:
> 
> ...



What is it? EF mount adapter? Something different than the canon EF adapter? bought that too for $60


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 9, 2014)

PureClassA said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > The Metabones Speed booster is what interests me most.
> ...



A speed booster will neutralize the crop factor as well as increase the light transmission by 1 stop, by focusing the whole image circle on to the APS-C sensor. So, a 50/1.8 becomes REALLY a 50/1.8, even when using it with APS-C (that is, negates the loss of light due to smaller sensor, acts as a reverse teleconverter, etc.


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 9, 2014)

OH!! Ok I found it on a google search, but all the articles I see are early 2013. Seems like this has fallen in limbo?


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 9, 2014)

PureClassA said:


> OH!! Ok I found it on a google search, but all the articles I see are early 2013. Seems like this has fallen in limbo?



Well, they haven't brought out an EF to EF-M adapter yet. Canon's treatment of the M in the US might have played a big role in them being nervous about the market. Hopefully things will change for the better.


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 9, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > OH!! Ok I found it on a google search, but all the articles I see are early 2013. Seems like this has fallen in limbo?
> ...



That's what I thought as well. No EosM2 unless you buy on ebay from Japan and God knows if it even has an English menu ;-)). I bit off topic, but I notice you have a 40mm pancake and a 135L... two lenses I've been taking hard looks at. WHat do you think of the 40 and what do you use the 135 for mostly? I've been thinking on it for studio portraiture (headshots mainly).


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 9, 2014)

PureClassA said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > PureClassA said:
> ...



The 40mm:
I have taken this lens in the streets of NYC as low-risk gear, in restaurants and events when I wanted something less conspicuous, and as a wider alternative that I can toss in my pocket when I was primarily looking to shoot tele. 
Pros: compact, cheap, sharp wide open.
Cons: slow to focus so might not be best for street, the lens extends which bothers me (and my left hand usually touches the hood and sometimes restricts the movement), dislike the focus by wire.
Alas, this will probably look for a new home if I like my M+22 a lot, because all the above roles can be covered by that pair, which is also more compact than carrying a dSLR and just a tad wider. 

The 135mm:
I primarily bought it as a travel tele, as the only lens longer than 70mm I have is the huge 70-200 II. So I take it everywhere, and recently have started pairing it with the 35mm. I have used it extensively in my last trip in Niagara and Boston, and I have used it for kid's outdoor sports, concerts, street photography, and head shots. As a portrait lens, it is excellent but a bit long to be very versatile. It is perfect for head shots on FF in my opinion, the perspective is just perfect at that distance. Bokeh, color and sharpness wide open all excellent. My favorite lens.


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 9, 2014)

Heh.. the 70-200 is certainly a giant eye magnet and it always gets stares when I'm shooting it in public situations. I've been watching the 135 on ebay and I'm tempted to pick one up but I'm also waiting to see what SIgma does as that is one of their rumored new developments. I love my 35 and 50 ART. To go full cycle back to the relevance of this post I fully intent to strap my 70-200 IS 2 to the EF mount adapter and lock it on the M just to be completely silly and go out shooting in public. 

To be extra silly I may stick the Canon 2x II on it as well ;-)


----------



## sagittariansrock (Sep 9, 2014)

PureClassA said:


> Heh.. the 70-200 is certainly a giant eye magnet and it always gets stares when I'm shooting it in public situations. I've been watching the 135 on ebay and I'm tempted to pick one up but I'm also waiting to see what SIgma does as that is one of their rumored new developments. I love my 35 and 50 ART. To go full cycle back to the relevance of this post I fully intent to strap my 70-200 IS 2 to the EF mount adapter and lock it on the M just to be completely silly and go out shooting in public.
> 
> To be extra silly I may stick the Canon 2x II on it as well ;-)





I wish I could have more faith on Sigma's AF. And it is unfortunate that Sigma probably isn't even to blame. Canon doesn't share their AF algorithms, and can't blame them for protecting their interests either.
So I have to rely on Canon to bring out an 85/1.4...


----------



## PureClassA (Sep 9, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> PureClassA said:
> 
> 
> > Heh.. the 70-200 is certainly a giant eye magnet and it always gets stares when I'm shooting it in public situations. I've been watching the 135 on ebay and I'm tempted to pick one up but I'm also waiting to see what SIgma does as that is one of their rumored new developments. I love my 35 and 50 ART. To go full cycle back to the relevance of this post I fully intent to strap my 70-200 IS 2 to the EF mount adapter and lock it on the M just to be completely silly and go out shooting in public.
> ...



I'm totally with ya on the older Sig lenses. I had a 30mm DC and a 18-250 zoom. Both gave me bad issues. I couldn't even correct the 30mm with -20MF adjust on my 7D. It was a cow pie I had to send in for calibration. That said once I got it back, it was very good. The new ART line? Different animal. Hell, different universe. I have seen some folks say they had some issues on rare occasion but nothing like the previous generations. And knock on wood, my two ART sigs are dead freakin on. Brought tears to my eyes how good they were. That's a company that has re-invented itself. And as a financial professional I always see things from a business angle. Cant help it. And with Sig making gold like this and offering me the ability to change my mounts for $150 if I ever decide to leave Canon (unlikely) I can do it without worrying about my glass


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Sep 14, 2014)

My M arrived tuesday and was able to play with it yesterday. My Canadian neighbor visiting from the cold asked borrow my 1/2" "Spanner" which he called a 12mm open end wrench    (he is prone to be overly precise). Perhaps by body count vs. land mass oh wait Canada and U.S. ..... ah let someone else figure that out.

I look at it as $130 sensor package married up to $120 22/f2. For $130 the imagine device is really amazing. I put it on my Tamzooka and shot the moon for kicks and giggles, did some close up work w/ the 22 and the 50 Art. Really quite pleased with the images. The 50A is soo big that it makes a great handle for the M, really don't have an option but carry the package by the lens barrel.

I will give the 40 2.8 a run today w/ the adapter and see the overall size. I can see a small bag w/ M, 22, 40 & adapter being a pretty small package still and fairly decent walking around kit. Trying to avoid the 55-250.


----------



## weixing (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi,
IMHO, the EOS M probably is the best deal you can get! If I don't already have a G15, I might get a M.... the EOS M with EF M22 & adapter is cheaper than G16!!

Have a nice day.


----------



## DRR (Sep 14, 2014)

Busted Knuckles said:


> I will give the 40 2.8 a run today w/ the adapter and see the overall size. I can see a small bag w/ M, 22, 40 & adapter being a pretty small package still and fairly decent walking around kit. Trying to avoid the 55-250.



This is my M kit - the 22m and the EF 40mm with adapter. If they came out with a small, native EF-M 50mm at f/2 (or faster) that's pretty much all I'd want from the M system. Although now that we're talking about it a 10mm or 12mm small wide would be wonderful too...

Great little camera, you'll love it.


----------



## bigbadhenry (Sep 15, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> Busted Knuckles said:
> 
> 
> > That would be the last wrench on the right anywhere most of the other parts of the quasi english speaking world
> ...


Agree


----------

